# ThePhotoForum camera straps are ready to order!



## Chase (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi all!

I'm pleased to announce the newly available TPF camera straps! The straps are $18.95 plus S&H and initially will take around 3 weeks for delivery. The straps contain the following image to help support us here at TPF (ignore the gray backround  ):







If you are interested in ordering, please visit the following site: http://www.procameragear.com/ThePhotoForum/

We will work to add a few additional items in the future as well!

Thanks all!


----------



## terri (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm sorry, but do we know you? :scratch:




The straps look great, regardless. :thumbup:  Thanks for showing your support for the site, Stranger!


----------



## Unimaxium (Oct 11, 2005)

Schweet! I gotta get me one of these.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 12, 2005)

Can they be sent to the UK?


----------



## Alison (Oct 12, 2005)

OoOoOoOoO! Now I know what to get Hobbes for his birthday :cheer:


----------



## KevinR (Oct 12, 2005)

They look great. :thumbup:  I will be ordering next week.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 12, 2005)

ok, i'm gonna purchase one in a few hours, but if the ad showed a nikon, i'd purchase three.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ok, i'm gonna purchase one in a few hours, but if the ad showed a nikon, i'd purchase three.


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 12, 2005)

ohhh that's cool!!!


----------



## Dweller (Oct 12, 2005)

Shouldn't this be a sticky?

I will be ordering two as soon as I order my DSLR, but for now almost every penny gets banked.. great idea though


----------



## Chase (Oct 12, 2005)

There is one shopping cart item for US and Canada and a second one for International shipping


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 13, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ok, i'm gonna purchase one in a few hours, but if the ad showed a nikon, i'd purchase three.



I agree


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 13, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ok, i'm gonna purchase one in a few hours, but if the ad showed a nikon, i'd purchase three.



And if it said Canon it'd be 30... :lmao:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 17, 2005)

Just ordered mine!


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow, those are cool.  I'll try and get $18 somehow and order one.


----------



## kelox (Nov 15, 2005)

Ordered mine today!!!!!


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 18, 2005)

yush.. ill be getting one of these shmexy things...


----------



## Chase (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi all!

Little update on the straps. I know many of you were interested in these, but very few orders have ended up being placed. I'm also guessing that many of you are like me, and although I intended to buy one, I haven't actually done it yet! 

So, here is the deal...we need to get a minimum order of 50 together before they will produce the first batch. We're just over 10 right now. So, if you have thought about buying one, please jump in and place your order. These are the same straps being sold on major photography reseller sites for more than what we are selling them for right here on TPF! Get a great quality strap, save money over what you'd spend on some of the other sites, and help promote TPF in the process!

Did I mention they make great gifts for the holidays? 

Seriously though, if you were thinking about ordering and haven't yet done so. Please do. If we can't get to 50 orders, they aren't going to be able to produce them!

Thanks!
Chase


----------



## Corry (Nov 25, 2005)

OW!!!! STOP TWISTING MY POOR ARM!   Bought one.


----------



## Chase (Nov 25, 2005)

I just know that there are probably quite a few people that did exactly what I did....which is, "I'll get around to it..." 

How about this, for any of you who have already subscribed to TPF....if you place your order and show us confirmation, we'll extend your current TPF subscription an extra 3 months as a thank you for your order!

And, for those of you that have not yet subscribed. If you place your camera strap order, we'll give you a full year TPF subscription for $15 instead of the regular $25! To take advantage of this, you will need to contact me via PM.

Aren't we nice guys??  Why do I feel like I'm running one of those infomercials!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Nov 25, 2005)

I ordered one awhile ago, and was beginning to wonder what happened.

Now I know, and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## tempra (Nov 25, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> I ordered one awhile ago, and was beginning to wonder what happened.
> 
> Now I know, and knowing is half the battle.



I was just thinking the same thing - I did give them some time as I'm in the UK, but a month is a long time - I'll wait I guess.


----------



## kelox (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyone know the number ordered so far?


----------



## Chase (Dec 6, 2005)

I'll try to verify tonight or tomorrow....I think we're still short


----------



## pcasciola (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi everyone.

I'm the guy trying to get this TPF Pro Loop strap project off the ground for the forum.

Ok, before you all start throwing stuff at me, as Chase said, the company who produces the straps (OpTech) requires a 50 order minimum, and the orders so far have not even reached 25% of that. I did this same project for another photo forum where it was extremely successul, and we ended up selling over 1,000 straps, and literally 99% of the people rave about how great of a strap it is. 

This weekend I am going to try and embroider one of the straps, in which case the minimum order will not apply and I'd be able to start shipping them in about a week. Also, the embroidery will look nicer because we can add some color to it, and the stitching gives it a nice raised 3D look too. If the strap cannot be embroidered, I'm going to just go ahead and order the 50 from OpTech, because I know once everyone starts getting their straps and talking about them on the forum, all 50 will be gone pretty quickly.

I will also be producing some sample photographer's vests, shirts, hats and hoodies with the embroidered TPF logo once I work out the logo details with Chase. With those items there would also be no minimum order so most would ship in just a few days. 

Sorry about the delay.  I'll be back in a couple of days to update everyone.


----------



## Chase (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Phil!


----------



## Corry (Dec 17, 2005)

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 

Now click on my sig and order, dammit! (please!!!!)


----------



## Artemis (Dec 21, 2005)

Ive orderd mine...my parents got it for me for christmas...looks like that wont happen


----------



## Chase (Jan 2, 2006)

First of all, sorry for the delay, but the straps are in production. I won't have the expected delivery date for a few more days. Will update you all when I have it.

We are still in need of more orders, but Phil was kind enough to place the order before we had reached our target number (which means he is risking losing some money). If you are interested, please order. These are the same OP/Tech straps you find at all of the camera shops and they usually cost more than what we are selling them for! They are a great way to help promomte the forum as well.

Thanks everyone, I hope you are looking forward to getting you straps like I am!


----------



## Corry (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank you for the update Chase! 

CLICK ON MY LINK TO ORDER!


----------



## kelox (Jan 2, 2006)

Ditto.

Come on folks order your straps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcasciola (Jan 13, 2006)

Just to give everyone an update.  The straps are in the final stages of production at OpTech right now, and are scheduled to ship to me Monday or Tuesday.  OpTech is a little behind because of the holidays, but they assured me they will ship early next week.  OpTech is in Montana so they will take about a week to get here, and I will get them all out the following day.

Sorry to the people who have been waiting so long for these.  There still have not been many orders and we had to order 50 to meet OpTech's minimum.  We waited as long as possible to try and get closer to the 50, but it just hasn't happened.  Hopefully there will be more orders after everyone sees what a great strap it is.

I will give everyone another update as soon as they ship.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Mate...I dont mind waiting aslong as I get mine here in the UK...


----------



## Aoide (Jan 15, 2006)

I just placed my order today.  Finally had the extra money to do it.


----------



## Corry (Jan 15, 2006)

Yay! :cheer:


----------



## Artemis (Jan 22, 2006)

Still...nothing?


----------



## kelox (Jan 24, 2006)

Any word yet?????????????


----------



## Corry (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh!!! I was wondering...how are these being shipped? regular mail? UPS?  Cuz if it's FedEx I need to change my shipping address, I think.


----------



## Chase (Jan 24, 2006)

Last note I got is that the tracking info puts them in his hands tomorrow, then he will forward them on to us. He said he will post a photo of them as soon as he can after he gets them and they should be on the way to us soon.

I'm antsy about getting mine, too!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 24, 2006)

If I order now, will I have to wait for another batch of 50?


----------



## Chase (Jan 25, 2006)

Great news, all!

Just got a note from Phil and he has all of the straps, they are all packaged and stamped and ready to be shipped to us! Sorry it took so long!


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2006)

Sweet...but do you know HOW they are being shipped? Cuz if it's FedEx, I need to change my shipping address to my work address.


----------



## Chase (Jan 25, 2006)

You're just now thinking about that? 

I'll check...


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2006)

It's not that I'm just now thinking about it, it's that I'm just now having problems getting delieveries from FedEx to my apartment.  With UPS I can just call the office and say "redirect it to such and such address"..(actually don't even have to do that now, cuz the delivery guy just knows)


----------



## Chase (Jan 25, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> If I order now, will I have to wait for another batch of 50?



Sorry, I missed your question.

From my understanding, 50 were printed, but we have not yet sold 50. So I beleive he has current inventory that is ready to go as new ones are ordered.

Does that help?


----------



## kelox (Jan 28, 2006)

I just got mine in the mail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll take a pic later today and post it.


----------



## Chase (Jan 28, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> I just got mine in the mail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll take a pic later today and post it.



Who do you think you ARE getting yours first?? I should have been first!


----------



## Corry (Jan 28, 2006)

Oooh, I can't wait til Monday to go check the mail!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 28, 2006)

No scene of mine...but im guessing itll be later next week which will be fair enough...

Late christmas present


----------



## kelox (Jan 28, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> Who do you think you ARE getting yours first?? I should have been first!


Sorry. But while you lament, feast your eyes on this beauty!!!!!!


----------



## Corry (Jan 28, 2006)

sweeeeet!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 28, 2006)

Does actually look really nice, and high quality...


----------



## Chase (Jan 28, 2006)

I think someone needs to be banned :lmao:


----------



## kelox (Jan 28, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> I think someone needs to be banned :lmao:


Come on now, don't hate the player-hate the shipper


----------



## Chase (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Artemis (Jan 29, 2006)

All this hate...wheres the loooooveee?


----------



## kelox (Jan 29, 2006)

I know what you mean Arty, I was just looking for a little TPF love myself.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 29, 2006)

Not from me I prey...


----------



## Chase (Jan 29, 2006)

Maybe you two need to go join one of those dating sites, TPF may not be the right place for you guys!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 29, 2006)

Two things connected to your above statement, dating sites and guys...no way am I gonna end up meeting charlotte spelt f-r-a-n-k...


----------



## kelox (Jan 29, 2006)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Not from me I prey...


Of course not buddy, just "the love" in general



			
				Artemis said:
			
		

> Two things connected to your above statement, dating sites and guys...no way am I gonna end up meeting charlotte spelt f-r-a-n-k...


I agree wholeheartedly!!!!!!!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## Corry (Jan 30, 2006)

Got mine in!!! WOOOOO!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 30, 2006)

Procameragear.com sent me a confirmation E-mail, with USPS tracking number, on the 25th...but USPS still giving me this...



> Label/Receipt Number: LC11 1884 075U S
> 
> There is no record of this item.


----------



## Corry (Jan 30, 2006)

Hmmm...I recieved a confirmation email, but I don't think it came with a tracking number... :scratch:


----------



## Artemis (Jan 30, 2006)

I havent got anything...


----------



## Chase (Jan 30, 2006)

Got mine today as well. Didn't think there was a tracking number on what I saw either. I'd expect it to take another day or two.


----------



## kemplefan (Jan 30, 2006)

i like taht thing but i am reluctent to give up the bright yelow nikon writen on the srtap its kinda  nikons siniture but kno known i mte just have to fish throught the couch to find a few bucks to put tworeds it


----------



## Chase (Jan 30, 2006)

Once you use an Op/Tech strap, its tough to go back


----------



## kelox (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm already thinking of getting another one :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 1, 2006)

Oooooooo, aaaaaaaah.  Strap arrived yesterday and it's purdy.  Nice n comfy too (not scratchy like my present one).  I'm the first on my block to have one.  Nanner nanner Naaa-ner.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 1, 2006)

I got mine


----------



## Aoide (Feb 5, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> Maybe you two need to go join one of those dating sites, TPF may not be the right place for you guys!



TPF isn't a dating site?  But what about all the flirting?  I was hoping to snag a photographer.  

Oh well.  On to plan two.  The TPF Camera Strap.  Here's what I'm thinking.  People can recognize those Nikon or Canon straps from far away, but the TPF strap is unique.  Male photographers that I meet in the wild will get a little closer to get a better look.  That's when I make my move.   

Oh yeah... I finally got to my mailbox and got my strap.  It's so comfortable, I can't wait to try it out.  :thumbsup:


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 5, 2006)

Aoide said:
			
		

> TPF isn't a dating site?  But what about all the flirting?  I was hoping to snag a photographer.



TPF isn't a dating site??? :shock: I guess Alison will need to return Hobbes to South Carolina (no idea what to do with Lil E considering) and I'll have to return Malachite to Arizona.   So much for your "hook up" fee Chase.


----------



## Aoide (Feb 5, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> TPF isn't a dating site??? :shock: I guess Alison will need to return Hobbes to South Carolina (no idea what to do with Lil E considering) and I'll have to return Malachite to Arizona.   So much for your "hook up" fee Chase.



There's an additional "hook up" fee?  No wonder.  I thought being a subscriber and buying a strap was the "hook up" fee.  :er:


----------



## Chase (Feb 5, 2006)

I try to keep the hook up fee on the down low...


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 5, 2006)

Thankfully Alison and I skated in before you started charging. :lmao:


----------



## Chase (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm going to have to review the fine print, there has to be a way for me demand payment!


----------



## Alison (Feb 5, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to review the fine print, there has to be a way for me demand payment!



I can pay in the form of a non-sleeping baby at 3am. No extra for shipping 

Oh, and we need to order some straps before DC :mrgreen:


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 16, 2006)

I'd like to be the first Aussie on the board with one, how does PayPal work with international orders? does PayPal convert the currency or do I have to do that myself?


----------



## slickhare (Feb 16, 2006)

ooo! what a perfect replacement for my so-so stock strap! great way to rep the site that helped me get into photo!


----------



## Chase (Feb 16, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> I'd like to be the first Aussie on the board with one, how does PayPal work with international orders? does PayPal convert the currency or do I have to do that myself?



I wish I knew the answer to that...


----------



## Chase (Feb 16, 2006)

slickhare said:
			
		

> ooo! what a perfect replacement for my so-so stock strap! great way to rep the site that helped me get into photo!



They are great straps, you'll love it!


----------



## slickhare (Feb 16, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> They are great straps, you'll love it!



cool! hopefully i'll order one this weekend! i'm so excited!


----------



## ShaCow (Feb 19, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> I'd like to be the first Aussie on the board with one, how does PayPal work with international orders? does PayPal convert the currency or do I have to do that myself?


 
yes, paypal converts everything for you. You add funds from either your credit/debit card, or bank account. Place and order and paypal does all the work :thumbup:


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 19, 2006)

ServerKill said:
			
		

> yes, paypal converts everything for you. You add funds from either your credit/debit card, or bank account. Place and order and paypal does all the work :thumbup:



So I pay AU$18.95 and it all works?


----------



## tempra (Feb 19, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> So I pay AU$18.95 and it all works?



No, you pay US$18.95 and paypal charges you the equivalent AU$

I got mine - very nice strap, you forget that the camera is there sometimes! :mrgreen:


----------



## doenoe (Feb 21, 2006)

i just ordered mine too..............cant wait. Probably the first Dutchie with a TPF camera strap  :mrgreen:


----------



## doenoe (Feb 28, 2006)

woohoooo i got mine in the mail today. It looks great
Here is a pic (excuse the poor quality, but i had to take it with my Trust Powercam)


----------



## Chase (Feb 28, 2006)

Awesome, sounds like you're liking it!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm getting one! WOOOOOOO!
Thank you Corry


----------



## Corry (Feb 28, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I'm getting one! WOOOOOOO!
> Thank you Corry



:hugs:


----------



## Corry (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey...to those of you who ordered straps after the bulk order finally went through...how long did it take for you to recieve it?


----------



## doenoe (Mar 1, 2006)

i got mine in a week. Not bad, since it had to be shipped overseas. Not bad at all.
Its really comfortable, glad i bought it


----------



## Chase (Mar 1, 2006)

Aubrey put in an order for his yesterday and I believe it shipped today. Can't beat that!


----------



## Corry (Mar 1, 2006)

I never got anything telling  me when Joe's shipped?  Least I don't think so...lemme double check.


----------



## Corry (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok, nevermind.  It shipped today.  
Joeee!!! Your strap shipped!!! Now where's my original J. Dombrowski prints?


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 9, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> Aubrey put in an order for his yesterday and I believe it shipped today. Can't beat that!



We got our camera straps the day before yesterday but I've been pretty busy lately so I forgot to post about it.  Some of you may think that I have nothing better to do than try and sell everyone on these camera straps because they help the forum or because I'm biased.  Everyone else knows me and knows I'm not a sell out.   We replaced two camera straps that we've had for a long while now with these tpf straps when they came in.  As I was taking off my strap, I noticed that they were made by the same folks that make the tpf strap except my old strap was the "basic" version of their strap.  The tpf ones are like the top of the line straps that Op/Tech makes but they're customized with thephotoforum AND they cost LESS than the generic one I replaced it with.  Long story short... even if you don't want to have a commercial advertisement for such a wonderful place, which I couldn't really fault anyone for, this strap is super high quality for not a high quality price.  It's a good deal all the way around and shows off for such an awesome place in the process.


----------

